# Google- Former Bridgewater police dispatcher files suit against township - The Star-Ledger - NJ.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Former Bridgewater police dispatcher files suit against townshipThe Star-Ledger - NJ.com, NJ - <nobr>23 hours ago</nobr>Del Vecchio argued that suffers from *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* and was subjected to a hostile work environment because she was not assigned to day shifts to *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

